# Nightclub Photography



## hai

Hi folks,
This is my first post and hope my photos are ok here. I do nightclub photography and my approach is candid&artistic. I love capturing the moment of action. Hope you guys enjoy these.

Hai


1.








2.







3.







4.







5.







6.







7.








_http://NightlifeXtion.com_


----------



## MrRamonG

Ahhh memmory lane.  I like your shots, but in the first three the women look a little too gold.


----------



## IgsEMT

OoooH, Motion Blur


----------



## agompert

cool shots  but I agree, the orangish tint does nothing for me


----------



## AnotherNewGuy

I love the shots.  How are you getting that look?  If filters, which ones?  

What are your settings you use to capture the motion blur?


----------



## hai

agompert said:


> cool shots  but I agree, the orangish tint does nothing for me



ooo, some tough customers here 
but thanks for the warm welcome :no smile:

it's a small club, low ceiling and a lot of lights so I'm shooting at iso 800, f5, 1/5s(except for the dj which was 1/3s). no special filters except for UV. tanning makes some people turn orange and some golden.


----------



## burnws6

hai said:


> agompert said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool shots  but I agree, the orangish tint does nothing for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooo, some tough customers here
> but thanks for the warm welcome :no smile:
> 
> it's a small club, low ceiling and a lot of lights so I'm shooting at iso 800, f5, 1/5s(except for the dj which was 1/3s). no special filters except for UV. tanning makes some people turn orange and some golden.
Click to expand...


Get used to the mediocre personal opinions everyone has on here. Your pictures are sweet. 

So to make it clear...you just used the club lights. Do you have any pictures with flash. I'd be curious to see a strobe bounced off that low ceiling.


----------



## burnws6

Edit: looks like you def used flash.


----------



## MrRamonG

burnws6 said:


> Get used to the mediocre personal opinions everyone has on here.



hmmmmm.... you're saying we all have average opinions? That makes no sense.
So your opinions are the only ones with merit?


----------



## AnotherNewGuy

I'd love to know what you did in post-processing to get that effect


----------



## bigtwinky

burnws6 said:


> Get used to the mediocre personal opinions everyone has on here. Your pictures are sweet.


 
Great comment there.  I'm sure you made a bunch of people's **** lists, including mine


----------



## bigtwinky

hai, I do like your shots. Not sure about the artistic side you are mentionning, but I definatly get a feel for the images and the people in them.

The goldish colour of the people could be a mix of so many things, skin colour and yellowish lights. But they do look more than just tanned.

I think #1 and #3 are my fave of the set. I like how they are framed. I like the tilt in #1 and I really like the body lines and angles (mainly the arm up top) in #3.

#2 is not bad, but I feel it should of been shot a bit wider as her head is close to the side of the frame making it feel tight for me. Just my opinion, might of been what you were going for.

In #4, I love the movement of the hair, but I really really do not like the armpit. Its the first thing I saw and its what catches my eye.

The DJ shot is cool. As well as the last two shots are, but I find them with less emotion or drama as you have in the first few images. While they are well shot, I don't get the funky vibe I got in the first few.

Can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## LeSueur24

I love the energy and movement that you got with the pictures, they give off a perfect "nightclub" sort of feeling.


----------



## iflynething

#3, thats cross is ironic. She's good lookin'

Nice pictures. Would have ben nice to have the cup in 7 in focus. I still like them all, though

~Michael~


----------



## burnws6

MrRamonG said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to the mediocre personal opinions everyone has on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.... you're saying we all have average opinions? That makes no sense.
> So your opinions are the only ones with merit?
Click to expand...




bigtwinky said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to the mediocre personal opinions everyone has on here. Your pictures are sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great comment there.  I'm sure you made a bunch of people's **** lists, including mine
Click to expand...


whoa there anxiety twins.... What I meant is, that for the most part... I "feel" that most people go beyond constructive criticism and just start pointing out things that really are just nit picking in my opinion. As if they felt the need to find a flaw in the picture and add it to their post. 

You think the chick looks too much like Buddha...that's fine, I don't see how that will help, being that its probably just the club strobe lights or the 4 hours they spent frying their fake tittays in a salon. But that comment, although perfectly fine, reminded me of other stuff I've seen which is just retarded, therefore....making me post what i posted. 

As far as the **** list... I hope I'm on the top. I'm here to learn not make friends. But I digress,[/sarcasm] and honestly hope I didn't offend anyone with such racy accusations that I used in my post [/sarcasm]


----------



## PatrickCheung

burnws6 said:


> MrRamonG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to the mediocre personal opinions everyone has on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.... you're saying we all have average opinions? That makes no sense.
> So your opinions are the only ones with merit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to the mediocre personal opinions everyone has on here. Your pictures are sweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great comment there.  I'm sure you made a bunch of people's **** lists, including mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whoa there anxiety twins.... What I meant is, that for the most part... I "feel" that most people go beyond constructive criticism and just start pointing out things that really are just nit picking in my opinion. As if they felt the need to find a flaw in the picture and add it to their post.
> 
> You think the chick looks too much like Buddha...that's fine, I don't see how that will help, being that its probably just the club strobe lights or the 4 hours they spent frying their fake tittays in a salon. But that comment, although perfectly fine, reminded me of other stuff I've seen which is just retarded, therefore....making me post what i posted.
> 
> As far as the **** list... I hope I'm on the top. I'm here to learn not make friends. But I digress,[/sarcasm] and honestly hope I didn't offend anyone with such racy accusations that I used in my post [/sarcasm]
Click to expand...


like other people's C&C (at least in your opinion), fueling the flame doesn't really help in this situation. if you're here to learn something then learn how to appologize when needed, and when things should and shouldn't be said.  

anyway, i love how your subjects are amazingly sharp while the backgrounds show motion and movement.  i'm just wondering how you got your subjects that sharp with such slow shutters


----------



## MegaWatt416

im really feeling your pov in your pictures and how your shots are not just dead on frontal view...be careful with your tinting because i agree when you use the orange tint it almost takes away from the pictures. also be careful with blurring

but as more of a question i also would like to know what setting you are using on your camera while you take these club action shots..


----------



## hai

PatrickCheung said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrRamonG said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm.... you're saying we all have average opinions? That makes no sense.
> So your opinions are the only ones with merit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great comment there.  I'm sure you made a bunch of people's **** lists, including mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whoa there anxiety twins.... What I meant is, that for the most part... I "feel" that most people go beyond constructive criticism and just start pointing out things that really are just nit picking in my opinion. As if they felt the need to find a flaw in the picture and add it to their post.
> 
> You think the chick looks too much like Buddha...that's fine, I don't see how that will help, being that its probably just the club strobe lights or the 4 hours they spent frying their fake tittays in a salon. But that comment, although perfectly fine, reminded me of other stuff I've seen which is just retarded, therefore....making me post what i posted.
> 
> As far as the **** list... I hope I'm on the top. I'm here to learn not make friends. But I digress,[/sarcasm] and honestly hope I didn't offend anyone with such racy accusations that I used in my post [/sarcasm]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like other people's C&C (at least in your opinion), fueling the flame doesn't really help in this situation. if you're here to learn something then learn how to appologize when needed, and when things should and shouldn't be said.
> 
> anyway, i love how your subjects are amazingly sharp while the backgrounds show motion and movement.  i'm just wondering how you got your subjects that sharp with such slow shutters
Click to expand...


erm, I didn't write any of those so why do I need to apologize? 

FYI, the only physical filter I used is my UV filter and didn't add any tint in my PP. no attempt to color correct at all. and yes, I use an external flash.


----------



## hai

a few more. not too orangy I hope 

1.









2.







3.







4.







5.







6.


----------



## MrRamonG

burnws6 said:


> whoa there anxiety twins....



Don't suck me into any sick fantasy of yours.  

If bigtwinky picked up on the same insult as I did it's simply because you're a j@ck@$$.


----------



## burnws6

MrRamonG said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whoa there anxiety twins....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't suck me into any sick fantasy of yours.
> 
> If bigtwinky picked up on the same insult as I did it's simply because you're a j@ck@$$.
Click to expand...


Well put Kim.


----------



## iflynething

hai said:


> a few more. not too orangy I hope
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.



I have to say I love your style.

Still looking at picture on your site.

~Michael~


----------



## Inst!nct

so how are you taking these? diffused flash with longish exposure?


----------



## iflynething

Wondering the same thing.

I have looked at about 80% of your albums and it seems like you have some strobe set up around the place? Maybe those are just other lights

~Michael~


----------



## hai

i use an sb-800 with the diffuser that comes with it. no other light sources other than what's available in the surroundings. i usually shoot at iso 800 and sometimes at 1000 to get the ambient light but it all depends on where i'm shooting.


----------



## iflynething

Aaayy! He's a Nikon guy!

~Michael~


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr

Seems like your using a double exposure to get those crazy lights imposed over the scene....either using a double exposure or layering images in photoshop....pretty cool effect, but A LOT of post processing.  I also have a hunch that some of them are probably processed HDR's from a single exposure, and alot of High pass filtering and overlaying.  

The reason I can tell that the lights are layered IN SOME of the pictures from a different exposure is that lights streaming (blurring) and within the same picture a girls hair is frozen in action (actually in one of them it looks like someone drew hearts with a light)...you cannot achieve that with a single exposure (while stopping the action on your subject), which seems why alot of people are confused about what kind of lighting you used to capture the pictures.

Interesting technique...I might try a few of those at my next wedding!  Nice pictures, just have an issue with the skin tones....I know HDR processing really messes with skin tones.


----------



## iflynething

Yeah that skin tone looks weird but non-the-less great shots

~Michael~


----------



## Trev

Just signed up as I have an interest and some experience in nightclub photography.



> you cannot achieve that with a single exposure (while stopping the action on your subject), which seems why alot of people are confused about what kind of lighting you used to capture the pictures.


 
The flash set to be fired second curtain will allow nice FX with the ambient light and freeze elements of the subject. The thing is that you need to be pretty close to your subject. I found that this closeness can cause shadows under the subject's chin.

Hai, Great credit to you for these pictures, I love the content, maybe they are I little orange, it doesn't bother me too much at all. :thumbup:

Trev


----------



## hai

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> Seems like your using a double exposure to get those crazy lights imposed over the scene....either using a double exposure or layering images in photoshop....pretty cool effect, but A LOT of post processing.  I also have a hunch that some of them are probably processed HDR's from a single exposure, and alot of High pass filtering and overlaying.



nope :thumbdown:



Trev said:


> The flash set to be fired second curtain will allow nice FX with the ambient light and freeze elements of the subject.



yup! :thumbup:



Trev said:


> Hai, Great credit to you for these pictures, I love the content, maybe they are I little orange, it doesn't bother me too much at all. :thumbup:
> 
> Trev



thanks! 


here are a few more from tuesday. more at NightlifeXtion.com


1. 







2. 







3.







4.







5.







6.


----------



## burnws6

So are you going to tell us what processing you're doing....or your just....not....going to?


----------



## Nikkor

Awesome shots. Although I personally thought #2's lady was a man from the boobs up.


----------



## dave196

Great work,
I am by no means an expert at nightclub photography, but have had a little bit of experience.
Am i right to think that you are shooting these with long exposures, then setting the flash to fire after a certain amount of "open shutter time?"
What ever you are doing keep up the great work.


----------



## hai

thanks for the comments, guys. burnws6, look up LucisArt. that should give you an idea on how I process my pix. anyway, here are from fri&sat(more at NightlifeXtion.com):

1.








2.







3.







4.







5.







6.







7.


----------



## Jeffro

Wow yall are screwing up a perfectly good thread.  Great shots.

I am going to Photoshop World Conference in Orlando in MARCH and there will be a class on concert photography.  You just made me want to look into that a little more.  Thanks and once again great shots!


----------



## drafuul

I think these are such good night club shots. They have a lot more too them that getting the hot drunk girls to hug and smile. It makes me really wish I was there.


----------



## altitude604

some good shots but in a lot of them, there's something off about the skin tone/texture. looks kind of fake.

some good subjects though! i've done some similar stuff at a couple raves, the rear curtain flash and a long exposure works pretty nicely to freeze the action and still give the impression of movement and energy in the crowd.


----------



## hai

from tuesday:

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.


----------



## burnws6

lol sluts.

Great pics man. I like the whole vibe to them.


----------



## hawkeye

#4 of that last set has that "I just took 1 to many shots of Jager and will be in a stall or parking lot throwing up and embarassing the guy I'm with by yelling at other girls that walk by".  

Seen it a million times. lol


----------



## UUilliam

agompert said:


> cool shots  but I agree, the orangish tint does nothing for me


Thats not PP
Thats what some woman look like, I hate when they do it, you can always tell they are slutty when they look like that.
I wish women would have just a little Self-respect and stop turning into oompa loompas to look tanned, they dont look tanned, they look like they drink too much carrot juice.


----------



## thekyle

where is the flash? is it off camera? or on a flash bracket?


----------



## ddeerreekk

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> The reason I can tell that the lights are layered IN SOME of the pictures from a different exposure is that lights streaming (blurring) and within the same picture a girls hair is frozen in action (actually in one of them it looks like someone drew hearts with a light)...*you cannot achieve that with a single exposure* (while stopping the action on your subject), which seems why alot of people are confused about what kind of lighting you used to capture the pictures.



Actually, yes, you can. It can be difficult in some lighting conditions, but certainly achievable. Others have explained it already, but its basically just using a longer shutter to blur the lights, paired with a flash (that usually goes off at the end) to freeze the action of the subjects.


Anyways, great, great, great pictures. I would hate to see what I would have produced if asked to film this event. Certainly nothing as dynamic as this. HOWEVER, I have to agree with others about the skin tones. EVEN if that's how the girls naturally are (though you can tell it's not completely natural), it's a pretty easy fix in post and IMO you should play with turning down the color saturation on the girls. I'd probably just go and do it in levels or the channel mixer and then mask out the parts you don't want.

But seriously, great pictures!


----------



## hai

from last weekend:

1.







2.







3.







4.







5.







6.







7.







8.


----------



## DubDeez.

Looks like ya'll have some fun in that club. Love the affect. Wish you would maybe take some of the advice given in the post and try and tone down the skin tones for a more realistic feel. But other than that I totally am diggin' these shots!


----------



## hai

DubDeez. said:


> Looks like ya'll have some fun in that club. Love the affect. Wish you would maybe take some of the advice given in the post and try and tone down the skin tones for a more realistic feel. But other than that I totally am diggin' these shots!



thanks for the compliments. as for the "advice", sorry but i prefer if others who have problems with skin tones to just get over it. these photos were shot at nightclubs, not studio. correct flesh tones is the least of my concern. try to respect my artistic vision. i'm not interested in a realistic look. i see nightclubs as a semi-fantasy world; the environment and the way people dress and behave are different than what you see in everyday life. you may disagree but i'm the one who's shooting


----------



## DubDeez.

Well let me pose you this question. Did you post these photos on this forum to just get compliments to make you feel better about your photography or did you post them on this forum to receive all types of feedback? If you're thinking the first of the two then mission accomplished. But if you were looking for feedback from the members on this forum and trying to become a better photographer and people gave you some critiques and advice why not take it? Rather than tell them to "just get over it". I'm also in no way disrespecting your artistic vision by saying I would like you to possibly try and do something slightly different with your photos. I was simply offering constructive criticism of your photographs as were other people, so there is no need to just blow them off and keep posting photos without atleast acknowledging their thoughts.


----------



## hai

you're not the first to make the comment on skin tone so it gets irritating to hear it over and over again. i appreciate that bit of advice but i'm just not taking it that's all. and why can't i share my photos? is that what photos are for? so to you anyone who share their work is either looking for advice or compliments?


----------



## bigtwinky

hai said:


> so to you anyone who share their work is either looking for advice or compliments?


 
On this website, in this forum, I would say that people posting are looking for discussion, feedback and general critique... as the forum description says.

So posting something in here means you will get feedback, critique and discussion.  People will not just let it go.  If you disagree with the feedback and critique, I would suggest that you simply ignore the part of the critique and move on. 

Just because 95% of people think you should change the skin tones doesn't mean its right.  Stick with your vision.  I personally really like your explanation about clubs being like a fantasy land and feel that your shots greatly reflect that, even though I don't like the skin tones


----------



## hai

thanks for the remark, twinky. it's just that it gets irritating to hear the same criticism over and over again with regard to matter that i'm not too concern of.


----------



## J.Kendall

That just happens because people are lazy and don't read every post before theirs.


----------



## bigtwinky

J.Kendall said:


> That just happens because people are lazy and don't read every post before theirs.


 
Exactly.  I think we are all guilty of this (unless we are the one initially asking for comments).  I usually skim through the comments of others and if there is only 1 line of text in the post, I won't read it as I chalk that up to being the typical "I like it!" style posts.


----------



## Cooler_King

5 and 7 are brilliant.  

I actually love 5 and I know a few mates who would love a print like that on their walls.

And off topic but the girl in 3 is just smoking!


----------



## bijdez...

i really like all the club photos. the pics show the energy that people have in the club and the POV is perfect because when looking at these photos i felt as though i was in the club.  Plus good photo because of all the good looking girls lol


----------



## sinjans

I love your set. I think i sense some intentional camera shake as well. Noticable in the DJ pic. Nice effect. Makes me want to hit the clubs. What lens do you use and what aperature are you usually shooting at?


----------



## [Dillz]

The last one is really good. You may want to try working on the blur. Maybe your going for that. I would rather see it crisp.  Good job tho!


----------



## Kimberly81

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> Seems like your using a double exposure to get those crazy lights imposed over the scene....either using a double exposure or layering images in photoshop....pretty cool effect, but A LOT of post processing.  I also have a hunch that some of them are probably *processed HDR's from a single exposure*, and alot of High pass filtering and overlaying.



I am a noob and I was thinking the exact same thing... they are nice images, but I am just not buying the "straight off the camera with only my flash" but sorry lol


----------



## TheLogan

burnws6 said:


> hai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agompert said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool shots  but I agree, the orangish tint does nothing for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooo, some tough customers here
> but thanks for the warm welcome :no smile:
> 
> it's a small club, low ceiling and a lot of lights so I'm shooting at iso 800, f5, 1/5s(except for the dj which was 1/3s). no special filters except for UV. tanning makes some people turn orange and some golden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get used to the mediocre personal opinions everyone has on here. Your pictures are sweet.
> 
> So to make it clear...you just used the club lights. Do you have any pictures with flash. I'd be curious to see a strobe bounced off that low ceiling.
Click to expand...

I think you're getting mediocre and honest opinions mixed up...

I like you're photos, they have kind of an HDR look to them. I like the composition too, nice motion blur :thumbup:


----------



## hai

haven't checked this thread for a while so sorry for the delayed response. to all you guys who complimented my pix, thanks a bunch!



bijdez... said:


> i really like all the club photos. the pics show the energy that people have in the club and the POV is perfect because when looking at these photos i felt as though i was in the club.  Plus good photo because of all the good looking girls lol



bijdez,
you're the first one who gets it! :thumbup::thumbup:
that's my style and exactly how I want viewers to feel about my pix. 



sinjans said:


> I love your set. I think i sense some intentional camera shake as well. Noticable in the DJ pic. Nice effect. Makes me want to hit the clubs. What lens do you use and what aperature are you usually shooting at?


yes, sometimes i shake my camera intentionally when there's very little ambient light(light guy tends to do that from time to time.) I use a 12-24mm, f4.



			
				[Dillz];1807069 said:
			
		

> The last one is really good. You may want to try working on the blur. Maybe your going for that. I would rather see it crisp.  Good job tho!


Dillz,
Are you talking about the background blur? I'm sorry but you would have to ask other club photogs to fulfill your request. I personally don't like crisp background. I like my lights to behave in ways that are against the law of physics. to me controlling the capture and movement of light with my camera is art. so crisp is boring.



Kimberly81 said:


> BuZzZeRkEr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like your using a double exposure to get those crazy lights imposed over the scene....either using a double exposure or layering images in photoshop....pretty cool effect, but A LOT of post processing.  I also have a hunch that some of them are probably *processed HDR's from a single exposure*, and alot of High pass filtering and overlaying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a noob and I was thinking the exact same thing... they are nice images, but I am just not buying the "straight off the camera with only my flash" but sorry lol
Click to expand...


:er: excuse me Kimberly81 but since when did I mention these images are soc? if you read the entire thread you'd know that I pp my photos that gives them an HDR look.


----------



## hai

more new ones. more at http://NightlifeXtion.com

1.








2.







3.







4.







5.







6.







7.


----------



## Nic Nube

Nice, I like the colours and movement


----------



## gopal

i wonder u managed with so slow shutter speed. wonderful series. congrats.


----------



## AnotherNewGuy

Are you using to separate images (one slow, one fast) to come up with these?


----------



## hai

AnotherNewGuy said:


> Are you using to separate images (one slow, one fast) to come up with these?


nope. that's just too much work. all these are from single shots


----------



## hai

more new ones. 

1.








2.







3.







4.







5.







6.


----------



## anniebee

Hey, these pics are great -- Ok, so I am new on here and hope you don't mind me asking some advice.
 I'm going to a gig next week, and want to take pics. I would guess under similar lighting conditions? So, I have a Nikon P90. Can anybody please give me advice re ISO, aperture and shutter speeds for these conditions?


----------



## Mark Twain

Your camera has a few good things going for it: You can shoot at 64 or 100 speed for reasonable clarity. You can set the aperture and focus manually, so the camera doesn't screw up. You can override the white balance manually to flash or daylight. Your camera takes Nigh AA batteries so you'll never run out of power with a pocketful of cheap spares! Awesome. 
All you need to worry about are that the lens is barely wide enough, and that the camera has that stupid little on-camera flash. I'll give you my opinion. Get a big handheld flash, like a potato masher style Metz or Sunpak 555, and attach a "peanut slave." If you care enough, you'll figure this out. You can diffuse this monster flash (if you want) with a big bounce, or some sort of physically large light modifier that you buy, or make out of foam core. Read up on this or find an old school photojournalist. They all know how. Now, get a small chunk of processed slide film that is at the beginning of the roll. You know, the stuff you throw away that didn't have any pictures on it. It's black to the eye, but infrared goes right through it. Cover your stupid little on-camera flash with this. Yes. Just tape it on or something. Now the on camera flash is an invisible signal to the peanut slave, and voila! Off camera flash.


----------



## hai

Hi Anniebee,
How did the shoot go? Sorry for not reading this sooner but then again, I'm not familiar with the P90. Anyway, just wanted to comment on the use of powerful flash and bouncing. If you want to incorporate colorful ambient light, stay away from them! I use an SB-800 and even that is too powerful sometimes. Anyway, haven't posted for a while so here's a few:

1.







2.







3.







4.







5.







6.







7.


----------



## MarcPPhotography

So pretty much, its a 1 second exposure with a rear slave flash off camera.  Edited in that LucisArts 2.  Are you holding the flash?


----------



## AnotherNewGuy

flash looks mounted on hot shoe to me.


----------



## igloopants

Nice pics, like the effects.


----------



## Packerrs

Hey guys! I was wondering if anyone could help me? I use a canon 300D with an external flash and diffuser but im having a little trouble with capturing ambient light in the background of my subjects was wondering if you guys could help me out and give me some tips? e.g what ISO, aperture and shutter speed i should be using? 
Cheers!


----------



## dom yo

for club photography, i typically shoot at ISO 800, f4, 1/10s. But i also shoot with a Canon 7D. You will have to have to adjust given you surroundings.


----------



## hai

ditto on the settings, but as the man said, it depends on the venue. no fix way. go with the flow.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Packerrs said:


> Hey guys! I was wondering if anyone could help me? I use a canon 300D with an external flash and diffuser but im having a little trouble with capturing ambient light in the background of my subjects was wondering if you guys could help me out and give me some tips? e.g what ISO, aperture and shutter speed i should be using?
> Cheers!



Set it to manual and set your shutter to go a little longer and it will pick up that light.


----------



## Granddad

Ask 10 photographers the same question and you'll get 15+ different answers... all of them right. 

I do a lot of dance photography in badly lit venues with disco lights without flash so I appreciate your images. I'll have to try your settings sometime, you get some great results.


----------

